# From Brexit to Dutch Citizenship



## EuNonEUinNL (Jun 7, 2017)

Dear Allemal.

Thank you for your help 

I (UK) moved to The Netherlands with my wife (Albania). We love it here. We have our BSN's, bank accounts, health insurance, we work, etc.

But with Brexit, we would like to know if this will affect me / us.

Do any of you know about this please?

Also, what is the quickest and / or most effective way for me to attain Dutch citizenship pls? I don't mind giving up my UK citizenship if I need to.

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the moment, no one really knows just how Brexit will or won't affect British nationals currently resident in the EU. It may depend on how the "negotiations" work out, but for the time being it is safe to say that nothing will happen until the UK actually Brexits, i.e. end of March, 2019 or so.

There is a reasonable chance (though not certain at this point) that all British nationals who are resident in an EU country at the date of Brexit will probably be allowed to remain - as long as the UK doesn't do some sort of mass deportation or kicking out of EU nationals resident in the UK as of the Brexit date. But stay tuned.

The Dutch have lots of administrative information online and in English, so you may try googling for information about taking Dutch nationality. I know for a fact that to do so, you will definitely have to learn the Dutch language, so that might be a good place to start.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## EuNonEUinNL (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks Bev. We appreciate your response.


----------

